# New to surf casting, setup question.



## zfranks (Mar 12, 2012)

I was fortunate to have a friend loan me two surf casting setups. One is a saltist 30h on a tica 11' rod, the other is a akios 656csm on a loomis 10'6" rod. Well, I went to the field and casted both. The akios has braid and the saltist mono. I averaged 300 to 350 feet. What I found puzzling is the distance was the same swapping rods and reels. I figured the loomis would get more distance just because of the name and it felt like it "loaded up" better. I threw 3, 4 and 5 ounces. Is it common to be that close on distance across the weight? I know my cast sucks, it goes out to my left about 10-15 degrees. I will work on that. I was borrowing these to decide what to buy. I feel both style reels offer something but probably will go with a non-levelwind knobby magged reel (unless others have a better suggestion). I think the braid on the level-wind akios helped my distance. I am satisfied with the distance as it will work fine where I fish. I keep reading that the $ needs to be in the rod but the Tica did as well as the Loomis. Another question is am I way in left field even trying to compare these two rods? Models listed below.

Tica UEHA 733502C 11'
Extra Heavy/Fast Action
3-8 oz 15 to 40 lb

Loomis SUR1267C 10'6"
Heavy/Fast Action
2-8 oz 20 to 40 lb


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

untill your technique becomes greater then the rods capability.. i dont believe youll notice much differance
and even then you can think in feet and not yards......i do believe in buying a rod outside of your ability
but only if you plan to hone your skill with hours n hours of practice


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I live about 30 minutes from you or so. I invite you to come on over, I can take you to my practice field, we can hammer out the rough edges in your cast as well as get your hands on some other conventional reels and rods to try.

Robert


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

thekingfeeder said:


> I live about 30 minutes from you or so. I invite you to come on over, I can take you to my practice field, we can hammer out the rough edges in your cast as well as get your hands on some other conventional reels and rods to try.
> 
> Robert


Z,

Take Robert up on his offer. He's one of the best casters in the USA.

Tommy


----------



## zfranks (Mar 12, 2012)

I will gladly take any advice.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

second what tommy said, i also know robert personaly and he is a top notch guy...


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I got into long distance casting last year. I tried to learn by watching you tube videos, but it's not the same as having someone who knows what they are doing watch you step by step. I went to Hatteras Jack bait shop and spent some time with Ryan White. He was able to explain and demonstrate a lot I was unaware of.
If you have a chance to spend some time with a top caster, such as Robert, I would sure take him up on his generous offer.
If you do, let us know how it goes.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

thekingfeeder said:


> I live about 30 minutes from you or so. I invite you to come on over, I can take you to my practice field, we can hammer out the rough edges in your cast as well as get your hands on some other conventional reels and rods to try.
> 
> Robert


I'm actually quite envious of that offer... Zfranks, you should feel fortunate to live so close. (doubt you're gonna get a better education)


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Sounds like a great offer to take up on.
Speaking of casting clinics, will ther ebe anything this fall on the outerbanks? I was thinking it would be a great tie in to have one the day before the NCBBA drum tournament since people will be down. ( assuming the NPS grants the permit for the tournament)


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Alexy said:


> Sounds like a great offer to take up on.
> Speaking of casting clinics, will ther ebe anything this fall on the outerbanks? I was thinking it would be a great tie in to have one the day before the NCBBA drum tournament since people will be down. ( assuming the NPS grants the permit for the tournament)


good old fashioned beach cast a muk would tell the tale......i'm sure the permit will be granted but......will we be allowed in the VFA, that is the question. if they keep us out of 23 and 27 it's gonna suck....


----------

